# Template Guide for Makita Compact Router



## Dyreson (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello, I'd be happy if someone could help me out with this issue. I have a Makita Compact Router, RT0701C - 1-1/4 HP* Compact Router.

I have the plunge base for the unit and I don't know what exactly I need to put a template guide on the plunge base. I would like 1/2" guide and a 1/4" guide.

I have attached a couple of pictures of the plunger base. I would appreciate any help! Thank you.

Devon


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

In Brazil this model is RT0700C.
The Makita keeps the same diameter as the hole in the base.
This one should serve:
Makita 321492-3 Template Guide - Amazon.com

Router bushings
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/41805-router-bushings.html


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

See if this helps
Makita Guides & Adapters | AceTool.com


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All those guides appear to be for the full size routers like the 3600BR, 3612/C and RP2301FC and the adapter also for these models to take the two piece Brass guides, in which case they are far too big for the RTO-700C trim router.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Makita 321492-3 Template Guide*



Dyreson said:


> Hello, I'd be happy if someone could help me out with this issue. I have a Makita Compact Router, RT0701C - 1-1/4 HP* Compact Router.
> 
> I have the plunge base for the unit and I don't know what exactly I need to put a template guide on the plunge base. I would like 1/2" guide and a 1/4" guide.
> 
> ...




Adapter manufactured for use in plunge base of the router RT0700.

Harrysin which adapter to use in dust collector RP2301FC? 

I used an adaptation of the dust collector in RP2301FC.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Claudio, I use the TRITON fitting as shown, it fits the dust chute of the Makita RP2301FC perfectly. I must confess That a lot of the time I remove the dust chute on critical jobs because it tends to obscure my view of the bit.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Harry lacks the the dust chute of the Makita RP2301FC.

I got this:
Amazon.com: Makita 192035-6 Router Dust Nozzle (3606,3612,3621 Series): Home Improvement


I made an adjustment to use.
Follows the pictures.

Sorry failure in language.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now I can see why you made that excellent adapter Claudio, because your dust chute is for the earlier model 3612/C, this shot shows the correct dust chute for the RP2301FC


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you Harry. 
I will Search for where sells. 

RP2301FC is already Musclechuck with type 9.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I found it very hard to find information about the dust nozzle for the Makita RP2301FC, this item on Amazon claims it is for the RTO700CX3 but the illustration is IDENTICAL to the dust nozzle on my RP2301FC so I don't know if the description or the illustration is wrong!

Amazon.com: Makita 194733-8 Dust Extracting Nozzle with RT0700CX3 Plunge Base: Home Improvement

This link may be of interest, it lists the template guides which go up to 40mm with their part numbers. Bear in mind that these guides also fit the 3600BR and 3612/C routers.

http://www.makita.biz/product/categ...c_series/data/457/src/457.pdf?d=1385823226566


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Harry grateful for the PDF with the number of parts facilitates the search.

This the RTO700CX3 with a little tweaking should serve.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All's well that ends well Claudio, it was a pleasure helping you.


----------

